# Craigslist Rant



## TomKro (Mar 7, 2015)

Not sure if it's me or the "twitter" generation.
I had Thursday off due to snow, and was searching Craigslist for deals on tools, etc.
A few folks responded via e-mail but appear to have trouble providing an address.
I understand that a seller would want a full name and phone number before giving out their address, but if they don't call or e-mail an address, it's really hard to stop by and actually pick up an item. 
Two of the last three folks I contacted used a smart phone to get back to me.  I get answers like "afternoon would be fine", but no address.  I respond with "still need your address", and get "I'll be there from..."
Is the snow making people crazy?


----------



## MarkStephen (Mar 7, 2015)

Na, I don't think it has anything to do with the snow, or being crazy. It does seem that more and more people are just plain stupid these days, which is why I think forums like this, (ones of a technical nature), seem to be popular places for the increasingly smaller number of thinking individuals to congregate. We should just face up to the fact, smart phones make you stupid.  

I'm afraid for the foreseeable future we are going to be seeing a lot more stupid and an ever dwindling pool of intelligence among us. Like the line in the song says - 

"Been around the world and found that only stupid are breeding..."  Harvey Danger - Flagpole Sitta 

Just my two cents worth of off topic ramblings. 

Mark


----------



## TomKro (Mar 7, 2015)

Want to report that there is a glimmer of hope for humanity.
  One fellow ended up calling me this morning.  It turns out it was the snow.  He lived way out in the county and was shoveling and plowing himself into delirium.   
  The other fellow - well he's just really reluctant about giving out his address.  He's planning to meet me in a parking lot to sell his grinder.   I guess some folks just don't want to have strangers stop by.  He's selling a clean old bench grinder with nice cast grinding rests for only $40.  Appears to be a nice item at a good price.  He says he has a receptacle on his vehicle, so I can run it before I buy it.  I sure hope it's actually his.   Should be an interesting trip.  I'm meeting him in a pretty nice area, so I'm not overly concerned.    

Have to admit - had to do a search on Harvey Danger.   My kids were growing up then, so I missed that entire era.


----------



## jim18655 (Mar 7, 2015)

The total IQ of the planet must remain constant. More people lowers the average.


----------



## bosephus (Mar 7, 2015)

i have sold a few things on craigslist , my rule of thumb is give me your name and phone number , i call you and if you want it and are coming now  , i give you my address .
if you are coming at another time i give you my number , and when you call me and tell me you are coming after it i give you my address then .

i expect the same if im buying


----------



## TomKro (Mar 8, 2015)

bosephus:
  It's likely safer to do business your way.  
  I assumed (incorrectly) that if they have my name, city, and cell number, they can easily find my address.  I did a search of my own cell number to check.  It appears one can pay for a reverse lookup (I didn't check into that), but other folks (with different names) are using my cell number to build fake info - kind of strange.     
  I did find the sellers full name by checking his cell number, but not an address.  From what I found (job related info), I'm pretty sure he's a local fellow from a local employer.
  I was a bit concerned about showing up in a parking lot with cash.  If it was much more than $40, I wouldn't do it.


----------



## JeepsAndGuns (Mar 8, 2015)

I am always cautious when selling on craigslist. I pretty much never give out my address unless there is no ifs ands, or buts, I can not load up what I am selling and meet somewhere public.  And that has only happened once (was selling a riding lawn mower).
When I sell, I check the box "no emails to this address" and do it only by phone. If they are interested, they have to call and actually talk to me. When we meet, there is a large, nice gas station a mile or so from my house. They are busy and have security cameras. I always tell them to meet me there. 
Doing stuff like this can help reduce some of the risks (but not all). Just use you best judgement and if the person seems shady, either pass or go at your own risk. If the person wants to meet somewhere, always choose a public place (gas station, retail store parking lot, etc..)
I also conceal carry too, but thats a completely different topic.


----------



## Grumpy Gator (Mar 8, 2015)

I use CL a lot.But I use the CL relay to get a feel for the buyer first.If there emails seem OK ,then I will talk to them on the phone. I hate to say it but there are a lot of dishonest people out there.
 Depending on the size and or weight of the item I have to sell I have two different ways to complete the sale. First is to meet in a parking lot that has a lot of video cameras . My favorite is the local court house.
Lots of LEO's around.
 If the item is to big I just move it to the end of the driveway and tell the buyer to call me when they get close so I can put the dogs up. Jethro the big male has a 100' overhead cable run in the front yard and the female in the back yard barking and growling lets everyone know this ain't the place to sneak around in.
  What ever way you go just be safe.
********************Just Saying*******************Gator*************************


----------



## coolidge (Mar 8, 2015)

What grumpy said, its pretty easy to tell if they are some freak scammer. As for CL in my area its great for selling but not so much for buying, people and their insane prices. There's a well used Aloris QCTP for sale now...for $140 than you can buy it brand new. /facepalm


----------



## wrmiller (Mar 8, 2015)

I don't use CL because I wouldn't let anyone come to my place without bothering my friends in law enforcement for a BC, and if I were to meet somewhere else without one, I'd come armed. Don't want to scare the normals, so I don't use CL. But I do sell on ebay.


----------



## JPigg55 (Mar 8, 2015)

I understand everyones concerns these days as far as safety, but if you're that concerned why use craigslist or similar ?
Everyones situation is different, but for me, we have security cameras, large dogs (my wife breeds Italian Mastiffs), copper jacketed lead and the means to deliver it, and identity theft protection.
We live in an isolated, rural location, but not stupid and aware enough that anyone coming here with the intention of coming back later uninvited would probably think twice after being here.


----------



## coolidge (Mar 8, 2015)

I spent several thousand on my home security system, Sig 9mm, Sig 45 ACP, Ruger 44 Mag, Colt AR15, and if some grizzly bear is getting uppity Ruger Guide Gun in .338 Win Mag BOOM!!


----------



## bosephus (Mar 8, 2015)

i have kind of learned over the years that , normal people you can trust will follow nice simple easy directions such as a request for a name and number to call . without any issues or drama .

idiots, jerks , thief's and druggies either can not or will not and for the most part i find that type of person very easy to weed out and not deal with when you take their personality temperature on initial contact .


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Mar 8, 2015)

TomKro said:


> Not sure if it's me or the "twitter" generation.
> I had Thursday off due to snow, and was searching Craigslist for deals on tools, etc.
> A few folks responded via e-mail but appear to have trouble providing an address.
> I understand that a seller would want a full name and phone number before giving out their address, but if they don't call or e-mail an address, it's really hard to stop by and actually pick up an item.
> ...



Hi TomKro,
Sadly, it's the times that are making people crazy. you can't discount the intentions of some.
I don't sell much on CL because that's not how Tool Hoarding works.... 
i have bought more stuff than ever sold.
i generally want to speak to the individual on the phone before buying anything from them.
not that i'm gifted in any way, but i generally know if i like someone in the first few minutes of talking.
i'm not suggesting being unsafe in any way, but my overall experience has been great.
most of the people i've dealt with are regular folks just trying to pay bills or sell someone's stuff who has passed on from this life.
I have had a couple people that were extremely cautious in dealing with me, i can't blame them.
i have taken their precautions with respect and made reassurances that i am a stand up guy and do what i say i'm going to do and have no intentions of wasting anyones time or money. That being said, in the rare occurrence that there is any question ,- i'll decline the deal.
Happy Hunting!


----------



## furpo (Mar 8, 2015)

What burns me is the idiots on Face Book post a crappy picture of something take with cell phone and you can't tell what it is.
Only info is for sale. Never tell what it is, year, make or model!  Then everyone comments guessing what it is and play 20 questions finding out basic info.
Then we complain they can never sell anything!
One of my pet peeves!


----------



## xalky (Mar 10, 2015)

I've never had a selling or buying problem thats unique to craigs list. Back in the day, I would advertise things for sale on other various print classifieds with pretty much the same cross section of people. Some are just tire kickers, some make you a blind, low-ball offer without ever coming by to look at the item, some that make an appt and never show. On the other side there are people that don't answer the phone or return phone calls or email messages. I guess its all just part of the territory when dealing with the general public.

As far as trusting people goes, I'm not overly paranoid about some sort of bad thing happening. I think I'm a pretty good judge of character, even over the phone. If I have an inkling that something smells fishy I just end the conversation. I've been in business most of my life, I've developed a rather keen nose for sniffing out the B.S.


----------



## Andre (Mar 10, 2015)

Went to buy something, the guy was doing a renovation and he ended up with a working toilet in his living room. Quite a lot of interesting people selling stuff.

Great deals can be had, kinda hard to get a lathe to a parking lot to sell.


----------



## TomKro (Mar 11, 2015)

Well, I'm feeling like quite the jerk.
Fellow selling the grinder sends an e-mail and asked me to call him last Sunday.
I call, but no answer.  I leave a message and no reply. 
I send an e-mail, and I'm all PO'd 'cause he doesn't call back. 
At this point I really don't care about the grinder, just wondering what the heck is up. 
He finally returns the e-mail. 
He's been laid up with emergency knee surgery. 
I guess I can wait for that grinder.


----------

